# NUVET PLUS



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Anyone use this? Is it worth the money? I am thinking about giving it to the pups just wanted to get some feedback because it's so pricey I wanted to find out if it's really worth it first.


----------



## trutildeath360 (Sep 1, 2008)

ive been using these vitamins since my boy was 8 months...i like them a lot....shiny coat, very active and alert, great muscle tone, lots of energy when we work on the springpole and go for long walks..i dont train him too much cause he just turned a year..im gonna wait till hes at least 18 months for a little more intense training......i cant complain...so far so good...i feed him canidae and i give him nu vet plus vitamins....i have no complaints...at all......it contains antioxidants, amino acids, and a full range of vitamins and a lot of other stuff......imo its a good product......
 www.myspace.com/absolution360


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i have also been using them on Peanut since he was almost 5 months old. He had demodex and I feel they helped speed up his recovery. I have had him on them ever since and hes been great. I originally got them because of the immune support they have but I have had the same results as trutildeath360. I have been very happy with them. I have autoship it saves you 15% if you do that and you don't have to remember to order them when the bottle gets low.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks guys I just didn't want to spend 107.00 on something that would offer no benefit or was not all that it's hyped up to be. I am going to go ahead and place an order tonight. Thanks for your help


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

no problem i think that you will be pleasently suprised with the results! i seen results with Peanut with in a few weeks, maybe 2 weeks or so.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah between EVO which they just started on I switched them from innova last week ... to adding these vitamins they should be good to go !


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

Your dogs are going to be golden 

i have Peanut on nuvet plus and blue wilderness and evo chicken mixed..i am thinking of using a small bag of red meat now and then though for him hes starting to exercise a lot more and as soon as my husband gets home there is going to be even more exercise Marince Corps pt for Peanut..figure maybe he needs more then just chicken alone


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

you can get it for 90, just sign up for the shipping thingy they have, and then once your order is placed if you dont like it, go back and decline your next shippments. very easy way to save money.

I started my dog on it at about 3.5ish months. Within meh a week i aswell as my roomates noticed an increase in energy, alertness and just an overall improvement in the activity category. 

Before i started Papo had a poor coat from crap conditions the so called breeder gave them. Scabs, very thin coat. His coat improved greatly, it looks, well more healthy.

Once my dog is done growing im gonna try some cold turkey on the Nu vet and see if i see any changes, but thats a ways away.

I like it, but all my previous dogs were just fine w/out supplements.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

I agree other dogs we have had and the other 2 that are at my house that are not on them are fine but i like how i can see the difference between my dog that is on them to the other 2 same breed 1 the same age as my boy and the other a little older and people that see the 3 dogs together always mention how much better he looks then the other 2...he gets compliments


----------

